# Netzlaufwerk verbinden. Ports?



## chuvak (22. Januar 2009)

Bei meiner Arbeit war mein PC ständig mit einem bestimmten Netzlaufwerk verbunden. Alles lief ohne Probleme.
Vor einer Woche habe ich den selben PC mit nach Hause genommen, um von zu Hause aus arbeiten zu können. Jedoch lässt sich keine Verbinden mehr mit diesem Netzlaufwerk herstellen.
Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich evtl. irgendwelche Ports freischalten müsste. Hab das auch im Router gemacht, hat aber leider nicht funktioniert.

Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?

Meine Daten:
- Windows XP Pro
- Router: Speedport
- Windows Firewall + weitere Firewall (Comodo)


Danke!


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Januar 2009)

Wenn das Netzlaufwerk auf einen Rechner im Firmennetz verweist, wirst du da nur über eine VPN rankommen. Das musst du jedoch mit deinem Administrator klären.


----------



## Pfarrer (22. Januar 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung das es auch ein ziemlich (zu großes) Sicherheitsrisiko wäre, einen Windows PC mit offenen Freigaben ins Netz zu stellen...


----------



## Grimreaper (25. Januar 2009)

OT:
Pfarrer, das Netzlaufwerk könnte genauso auf einem Linux Computer beheimatet sein. Deine Antwort hilft bei der Fragestellung aber auch dann nicht weiter. 

Nico hat die wahrscheinlichste Erklärung schon aufgezeigt, nämlich dass das Firmennetzwerk gegen Zugriffe von aussen gesperrt ist.


----------

